# 2010 Outback 300Bh For Sale



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

Purchased late last year.

Great layout wtih two slides.

Going Bigger and trying not to lose too much money wtih a trade......

Currently stored in South Haven, MI

$22,500

UPDATED

In my navigating Outbackers I noticed some interest outside of the midwest.

I can deliver the trailer up to 2,200 miles for a total price of *$23,300*


----------



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

Anyone have an idea on a fair price for this model? Since I have 200+ views and only one person contacted me.

Thanks!



BuckeyeInMI said:


> Purchased late last year.
> 
> Great layout wtih two slides.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

A lot of us who aren't even shopping will click the link...









It's hard to figure used value on one of these since they are still selling for new. However, the buying season is young and I'd list it a couple other places as well. Good luck with the sale!


----------



## familyjewells (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi there - are you still selling the 300 bh? Any photos? Is the 2,200 your round trip or one way?

Thanks,
Familyjewells

you can send info through outbackers.com or email me direct at [email protected] We are in northern California. Gotta stop looking at these because we get bigger each time...but have settled on a 300 bh.


----------



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

I am. I put an estimate together and that was one way.

Send me a message directly and i can forward you the pictures.


----------



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

Just sent them to your e-mail



Nathan said:


> A lot of us who aren't even shopping will click the link...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

